# RAGBRAI - Which BD bike to purchase?



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

During two out of the last three summers I have gone on Ragbrai (www.ragbrai.org). However, I have always borrowed a bike. I trained by jogging (not quite the same). After last summers Ragbrai I realized that I wanted to get into biking on a regular basis. I have been looking at the Motobecane Sprint off and on since the end of last summer, but I am wondering if that is the best choice for me. :confused5:

Since Ragbrai is more of a social event than a race, I was leaning towards having the triple (as the Sprint does have). I think the triple would be a lot less strenuous on the knees during the times when I am socializing/riding with slower riders up hill… you know, like after meeting knew people at one of the daily beer garden stops. 

I am not sure if I would use the triple if I was actually in biking shape, but is it worth to have as a backup when needed during the 500 mile week long event? Is there that much diff between a double and a triple?

On another note, it seems like the Moto Sprint has gone up $150 in the last year. Is this because of component upgrades, or has the bike remained relatively unchanged.

I have noticed that quite a few people in this forum consider the Moto Le Champion SL to be a huge upgrade from the Sprint at a mere $100 difference in price. Would this be the smartest buy? I was looking at the Mercer Corvus, but I am afraid that I will just want an upgrade after a few months. I have been putting this purchase off for way too long and I should really buy a bike soon. :mad2: 

About me:
I am 6’1” 190 lbs
I am naturally athletic, was a sprinter (track) in high school and college.
I want a bike that I am not going to want to upgrade by the next year.
Ragbrai is my main big yearly ride, but I want to keep in shape by biking all year.

Any advice would be fantastic!!! :thumbsup: 

Thanks!

-MatLad


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

If this is your first bike purchase, I'd recommend going to your local bike store. They'll help you with fitting and you can establish a relationship with other cyclists in your area.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Henry Porter said:


> If this is your first bike purchase, I'd recommend going to your local bike store. They'll help you with fitting and you can establish a relationship with other cyclists in your area.


I have been to several bike shops, and fitting seems to be little more then them figuring out what size of bike I should have. They usually ask me how much I want to spend and each time they seem to fit me with a 58 cm bike.

I guess I just don't like the fact that I would be getting Soro or Tiagra compents at a bike shop when I could be getting Ultegra online for about the same price.

Is there something that I am missing? (I am sure there is a lot that I am missing  )

The last two bike shops that I was at handed me several huge catalogs (without prices) for me to take home and look at. So far, I have preferred the advice that I have gotten from online forums.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

MatLad said:


> I have been to several bike shops, and fitting seems to be little more then them figuring out what size of bike I should have. They usually ask me how much I want to spend and each time they seem to fit me with a 58 cm bike.
> 
> I guess I just don't like the fact that I would be getting Soro or Tiagra compents at a bike shop when I could be getting Ultegra online for about the same price.
> 
> ...


It's easier (and cheaper) to upgrade components than a frame.


----------



## elevated (Apr 26, 2007)

MatLad said:


> I have been to several bike shops, and fitting seems to be little more then them figuring out what size of bike I should have. They usually ask me how much I want to spend and each time they seem to fit me with a 58 cm bike.
> 
> I guess I just don't like the fact that I would be getting Soro or Tiagra compents at a bike shop when I could be getting Ultegra online for about the same price.
> 
> ...


an excellent summary of the key barbs of the noob's dilemma. i'm right there with you... want to get sizing info from the LBS but also get the feeling that they just want to move whatever inventory they have in stock, rather than really getting me dialed with the optimal size.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

*... advantages of Moto Le Champion SL*

I did a little more research on my own. It looks like there is no need for the triple crank considering the Moto Le Champion SL has a compact crank.

So, from what I can tell, the Moto Le Champion SL is lighter than the Sprint, but is just as effective with hills without needing the triple.

So, if I can find a decent quality bike in a LBS for a similar price with a compact crank I am going with that... if not, I will prob get the Le Champion from Bikes Direct.

At least that makes sense in my mind... as a noob. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

As a RAGBRAI vet., 15th this year, I'd say go with the triple option if you are in doubt. You are right that it's not a race, but, it could be H-E-double hockey sticks if you run out of gears on the hilly route this year. Nobody judges anybody's bike on the ride. Just ride what gets you to the beer garden!!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

As an owner of a Sprint and a potential buyer of the Moto SL. I would say... GO WITH THE SPRINT... when I first started with the Sprint... I really needed the triple, its was not after a full year and 3000 miles, which included 2 races, that I am thinking about getting a second bike...And even then I still think I need a compact crank! I really don't want to part with the Sprint because its full Ultegra and nearly as light....

I would get good with the sprint, then maybe wait until next years models to get a better bike...maybe you could splurge and get the Immortal Force... That would be my recommendation. 

I would only get a bike with a compact crank if I could see my self swaping it out for a full 53/39 later if i got even better.

Either way... Go with the Sprint!


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

*Price increase of Sprint.*

Thanks, it is nice to get advice from a Sprint owner. By looking at the specs of the 2009 model, can you explain to me why it went up $150? Thanks!!!

www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/sprint.htm


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

cydswipe said:


> As a RAGBRAI vet., 15th this year, I'd say go with the triple option if you are in doubt. You are right that it's not a race, but, it could be H-E-double hockey sticks if you run out of gears on the hilly route this year. Nobody judges anybody's bike on the ride. Just ride what gets you to the beer garden!!


Thanks, I appreciate it. I will prob go with the triple. I may not need the triple, but I would rather error on the side of caution.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Same specs! no differance - when I got my bike, it was advertised with an 11-23 10spd 105 cassette. but I got it with the 12-25T which is a great cassette for this bike. 52x16 is a great spinning gear for club rides.

two reasons - 

1.) Inflation - you must have realized this for the past year... milk, bread - everything has gone up 20-50 cents for small items and several dollars for other items. the Sprint being one of them, its just the cost of doing business, Most of the bikes on BD have gone up
Record - 499 -> 550
G Record - 560 -> 700

This leads me to my next point

2.) The Sprint was a "price point" bike. it has top quality components, but has the off brand ones in the areas that could be lacking. (no Ultegra crank, brakes or hubs) Its main goal is to make you spend those few extra dollars, so you can get a better bike... Walmart and most retail stores do this (the Isle-end deals) They get you in the store, you look around and find a killer deal on something else - instant more money! 

Since the Sprint is so inexpensive, the profit margin is not very big, they have other bikes that can make that up. Im not bashing BD at all, I applaud them for giving us such options when it comes to cycling. 

But there has been some discussion about the Windsor knight.. you may want to look into it. http://bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/knight08.htm


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for letting me bounce some ideas off of you. I really appreciate it. I am going to talk to a couple more bike shops. If they can't help me to my satisfaction I will just order what I want from Bikes Direct.

I have to laugh at myself because I am changing my mind on a daily basis. When it comes down to it, I should not be that concerned if I need a triple. I have done Ragbrai twice without any training. I basically woke up the morning of the first day, got on the bike that I borrowed (which was the first time I had been on a bike in a decade), and rode the 500 miles for that week. And I believe that bike was an old Schwinn 14 speed.

I am leaning towards the Moto Le Champion. 16.5 lbs, 20 speed compact crack... I can't imagine that I would need more than that. I will train up Mt. Charleston to get ready for any Iowa hills.

I hate to say it, but one of the reasons that I don't like Moto Sprint is that I find it Fugly as hell. The silver is boring and the orange is gaudy. I also don't like the old fashion thin frame. It reminds me of my first Sears brand 10-speed from 1982. I like the thicker frames, such as the Le Champion. I know it is just visuals, but I guess that is just my personal opinion.

If I am going to shell out $1000 on a bike, I better at least like how it looks. 

The only plus of the Sprint seems to be the triple, which I doubt I will need. Honestly, both bike are probably much better than I ever need. However, the Le Champ seems like the bike I would eventually want to upgrade to and I can't afford to purchase one bike now and to upgrade to another bike next year. I would rather have a bike that I am going to be satisfied with for years to come.

I will let you all know when I finally get my new ride. THANKS!!!

Cheers!


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

my 2 cents, This will be my 26th Ragbrai and I can say that there is no need for a triple in Iowa if you have a compact crank.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

cydswipe said:


> As a RAGBRAI vet., 15th this year, I'd say go with the triple option if you are in doubt. You are right that it's not a race, but, it could be H-E-double hockey sticks if you run out of gears on the hilly route this year. Nobody judges anybody's bike on the ride. Just ride what gets you to the beer garden!!


A triple for Iowa? The only real hills you have are in the East and they are relatively short.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Good pick.. Its a nice bike. I was just giving my input as a Sprint rider in California.. most of the passes I do are in the Cascades. At times you need a triple if you have never done it before... but a compact crank is on my next bike!


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

*Motobecane, Tommaso, KHS, Orbea*

Anyone sick of me yet?

So far, this message board has been great. I have received quite a few messages from people in the same boat as me. Here is where I am at now on my bike shopping quest.

So last night I went online to order the Motobecane Le Champion SL.... and my size (58cm) was sold out. :mad2: I emailed the Moto and the Bikes Direct sites last night and I still have not received a reply. I am starting to understand what some have said about their customer service.

I spent the rest of the night searching through forums and web sites to find a comparable bike with a compact crank for a similar price. 

I found the 2008 Tommaso Mondial for $799, a KHS for $1200 and a '07 Orbea Aspin for $1250.

Here is the Tommaso:
http://www.rscycle.com/s.nl/it.A/id.21505/.f?sc=7&category=53

I don't like the looks of the Tommaso near as much as the Le Champ, but the cost is much less for similar components.

KHS Flite 700: (complete bicycle special)
http://www.GVHbikes.com/index.htm

with...
SRAM Rival group
Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels
Michelin tires
Fizik Aliante saddle

I love the look of the KHS Flite 700 frame and I am intrigued by the SRAM rival group.

'07 Orbea Aspin
http://brandscycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=6926

The Orbea Aspin also looks decent.

I am now in the middle of posting this, and it looks like they have the Moto Le Champ in my size again (diff color), but it also looks like they bumped up the price $100 more dollars today. Bad timing on my part.

However, with all this time I have wasted on shopping around, maybe I should have just gone all carbon with the Moto Immortal Force 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalforce_08instock.htm

I am probably still leaning towards the Le Champ or now maybe the KHS.

The adult in me says "go with the Tommaso", it is more of I bike than I need. However, the kid in me loves the Le Champ and the KHS. If the love of the bike gets me excited about riding more, the extra coin is worth it.

Peace out: It is probably not healthy to spend more than 4 hours per day bike surfing online.


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

*Photo of the KHS Flight 700 frame*

Here is a pic of the KHS frame that I am looking at to go with the SRAM Rival setup. Okay, so maybe I am going off topic since this is supposed to be a Motobecane/Mercier thread... sorry bout that. But I am comparing this bike with the Moto Le Champ that I might purchase.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

MatLad said:


> Here is a pic of the KHS frame that I am looking at to go with the SRAM Rival setup. Okay, so maybe I am going off topic since this is supposed to be a Motobecane/Mercier thread... sorry bout that. But I am comparing this bike with the Moto Le Champ that I might purchase.



GVH gets NOTHING but raves about their customer service. I hope to be buying a frame from them in the nest 2-3 weeks.

If you like the looks of the KHS than by all means go for it.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

MatLad said:


> Here is a pic of the KHS frame that I am looking at to go with the SRAM Rival setup. Okay, so maybe I am going off topic since this is supposed to be a Motobecane/Mercier thread... sorry bout that. But I am comparing this bike with the Moto Le Champ that I might purchase.


That looks exactly like my 03 KHS Flite team.....except mine has carbon seatstays. I guess since their flagship model is now carbon they use the Flite frame for the 700. 










And surprisingly enough BD carries that exact bike.....https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/02KHS/khs_flite_2000.htm
Or they once used to.....looks like an old page.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

My vote is for the Motobecane Le Champion SL in White since it is one of the best deals out there, it's got excellent components and it looks killer too! That is my opinion, if anyone wants to argue, go ahead, I'll continue to not care.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> My vote is for the Motobecane Le Champion SL in White since it is one of the best deals out there, it's got excellent components and it looks killer too! That is my opinion, if anyone wants to argue, go ahead, I'll continue to not care.



Well they are out of white... My personal favorite... but what is your second choice color?...


Mine? I Like the Brushed silver look - Not as cool with the white.. but then again, We are getting a great Deal... The Black... Hmm .. too much of a contrast with the red letterong but its a good frame.

Also, I found out suddenly after doing some measuring that I'm actually a 56CM rather than a 58.. even though the measurements for my Sprint are of a 58.

Oh also... Maybe a higher res pic for the silver so we can see how it compares to other silver coloring...IE Sprint Silver!


----------



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

I ended up getting a new Moto Sprint frame with full Campy Centaur group, except for the bontrager crank. I thought that $700 for a decent frame with Campy Centaur was a deal that I could not pass up.


----------

